# One Year Free NRA!



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

ttt anyone find this useful?


----------



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## GWSmith (Feb 12, 2005)

kybowhunter64 said:


> ttt anyone find this useful?


Yes...Thank You


----------



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

ttt one more time!


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Go for the LIFE MEMBERSHIP!


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes this is a bow forum, but we are on the same side as the hunters who use powder.

Thanks :shade:


----------



## Curved Bone (Dec 1, 2007)

If you haven't done so already...Sign up now!


----------



## Buckeroo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ttt*

Bump...........Guys we need all the help we can get on this matter. Sign up now if you are not already a member. The NRA is the only thing left that is saving our right to carry arms and basically hunt anymore!!!


----------



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

ttt sign up everyone!


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

I signed up on a link from another website. Been meening to do it for years, just now got a round tuit. I know, apathy from people like me is the problem. Let the penance begin, bump it up.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Idk...myself and friends were loyal members at one time.....than realized all they wanted was your money....may be free to sign up now,but trust me,they'll want your money...shortly.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

IChim2 said:


> Idk...myself and friends were loyal members at one time.....than realized all they wanted was your money....may be free to sign up now,but trust me,they'll want your money...shortly.


Any organization takes money to run. And I cant think of a better cause than helping me keep my guns safe from Nancy Freakin Pelosi.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Dodgedude said:


> Yes this is a bow forum, but we are on the same side as the hunters who use powder.
> 
> Thanks :shade:


As we should be.....subdividing hunters into groups takes away from our power to keep what we ALL want to preserve. Nothing the anti's would love better than for us to fight among ourselves and pick us off one group at a time using the support of other hunters who can't see the BIG PICTURE. Dog Hunters, Gun Hunters, Bow Hunters, High Fence Hunters.... whatever we HAVE to stick together on this.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

grizzlyplumber said:


> Any organization takes money to run. And I cant think of a better cause than helping me keep my guns safe from Nancy Freakin Pelosi.


True....nancy doesn't want my shotguns or deer hunting rifle's though.....and i don't have any Ak's or types of guns that are used for other than hunting.Even Obama said....i don't want to change the 2nd amendment.


----------



## samkatera (May 12, 2008)

*I did it.*

What a great deal. I think everyone should do it. I signed up on 6mmbr.com web site. I am a reloader too. I load for varmint rounds like 22-250, 223, and an old 219 zipper custom made bolt action. And the big game rounds .308, 30-06, 270 win. The NRA has my support at the 3D range and the Gun range!


----------



## samkatera (May 12, 2008)

IChim2 said:


> Idk...myself and friends were loyal members at one time.....than realized all they wanted was your money....may be free to sign up now,but trust me,they'll want your money...shortly.


 Sooo...when you pay to join the ASA, FITA, NFAA, and pay to shoot at a 3D range its not anything like joining the NRA? Hmmmm? So when I join the ASA next year I should ask them if they want my money...and if they say yes than I should not join. 

I can't seem to find the link to the free membership for the ASA...anyone know where its at? :brave:


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

IChim2 said:


> True....nancy doesn't want my shotguns or deer hunting rifle's though.....and i don't have any Ak's or types of guns that are used for other than hunting.Even Obama said....i don't want to change the 2nd amendment.



Yes she does but she's and her fellow Democrats are willing to take them in small groups or one at a time. She's counting on people like you to help her. 

Obama also said that he believes that the gun bans in DC and Chicago are Constitutional and has either voted AGAINST gun owners or REFUSED to make his position officially known. I'll believe actions over talk everytime.

:cocktail:


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

I just joined - thanks


----------



## elksniper (May 5, 2006)

Silver Pine said:


> Yes she does but she's and her fellow Democrats are willing to take them in small groups or one at a time. She's counting on people like you to help her.
> 
> Obama also said that he believes that the gun bans in DC and Chicago are Constitutional and has either voted AGAINST gun owners or REFUSED to make his position officially known. I'll believe actions over talk everytime.
> 
> :cocktail:


x2 - Thinking like that got Obama elected in the first place...


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Just joined, Thanks.


----------



## wpi-outdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

IChim2 said:


> True....nancy doesn't want my shotguns or deer hunting rifle's though.....and i don't have any Ak's or types of guns that are used for other than hunting.Even Obama said....i don't want to change the 2nd amendment.


I will try to find the article later when I get home, BUT the new proposed ban stated they want *all *semi autos with 5 shot mags or tubes banned. Under the "ALL" term I am betting that shotguns fall under that list. All of my mossbergs and remingtons take 5 shells in the tube.


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

IChim2 said:


> True....nancy doesn't want my shotguns or deer hunting rifle's though.....and i don't have any Ak's or types of guns that are used for other than hunting.Even Obama said....i don't want to change the 2nd amendment.


Unbelievable...


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

IChim2 said:


> True....nancy doesn't want my shotguns or deer hunting rifle's though.....and i don't have any Ak's or types of guns that are used for other than hunting.Even Obama said....i don't want to change the 2nd amendment.


If it isn't a gun you use the heck with everyone else right? I'm glad not everyone thinks like you ..... people like you help them divide us ....


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

IChim2 said:


> True....nancy doesn't want my shotguns or deer hunting rifle's though.....and i don't have any Ak's or types of guns that are used for other than hunting.Even Obama said....i don't want to change the 2nd amendment.


I have to bump this up so everyone can see the logic you are using. Even if you do believe Pelosi (which I dont) its okay to take guns away from others as long as she doesnt take mine. And if Obama were telling the truth he would not have appointed Eric Holder. You need to wake up because they will come for your guns.


----------



## BuckySWT (Mar 15, 2009)

I just joined. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

IChim2 said:


> True....nancy doesn't want my shotguns or deer hunting rifle's though.....and i don't have any Ak's or types of guns that are used for other than hunting..Even Obama said....i don't want to change the 2nd amendment.


You do understand that this is a step-wise process right? They know if they start with our Browning A-5's and Remington 1100's they would be dead in the water before they get started. They start with guns like the AK's and gain momentum from there....... Once the precident is set in the courts, it makes it easier for them to continue down the path of complete gun removal from U.S. citizens........at least the law abiding ones. Whether or not I own guns like they want to ban is a mute point and I certainly wouldn't invite a knock on my door by posting it in a public forum.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I belonged to the NRA*

I'll back anything that protects my right to bear arms but the NRA absolutely drives you crazy begging for money. I couldn't stand the non stop calls and mail.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Dean Bower said:


> I'll back anything that protects my right to bear arms but the NRA absolutely drives you crazy begging for money. I couldn't stand the non stop calls and mail.



It's the legal expertise of the NRA and their willingness to get involved on my behalf that has kept the gun-grabbers from banning all firearms. 

I'm sure that you can lobby Federal, State and local governments just as well as they can.  plus you won't have any problems footing any legal bills that might arise when they come for your firearms.

:smoke:


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

grizzlyplumber said:


> Any organization takes money to run. And I cant think of a better cause than helping me keep my guns safe from Nancy Freakin Pelosi.


A big AMen brother.


----------



## stinger3 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hmmmmm*



IChim2 said:


> True....nancy doesn't want my shotguns or deer hunting rifle's though.....and i don't have any Ak's or types of guns that are used for other than hunting.Even Obama said....i don't want to change the 2nd amendment.


You must not read much on this , the "Assault Weapons Ban " has been expanded to include All semi auto rifles, shotguns, and pistols. At least thats what I have taken out of mile of b--sht legal talk. Also , 'been having much luck lately buying your ammo? They are regulating and taxing that so much you won't be able to find or afford it very soon.It's already hard to find your popular pistol ammo . I recently saw some duck loads at Cabelas not much under $40.00 , deer ammo $42.00 a box , surely you don't blame the retailer . Just keep thinking this won't affect you ,and keep sharp with your bow ,soon it's all you will be able to use.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I don't mind giving*



Silver Pine said:


> It's the legal expertise of the NRA and their willingness to get involved on my behalf that has kept the gun-grabbers from banning all firearms.
> 
> I'm sure that you can lobby Federal, State and local governments just as well as they can.  plus you won't have any problems footing any legal bills that might arise when they come for your firearms.
> 
> :smoke:



I said I don't mind giving and supporting but I do mind when after I've given all I'm going to give someone calling me once,twice a week telling me why I need to give more??? Despite being a member, I received literally dozens of mailings every year from the NRA always painting a picture of doom and gloom " next week your guns will be taken... All I've got to say brother is " if someone wants them, try to come and get them, I'll be waiting and I promise you it wont be pretty". The way ammunition is being boughten up, I suspect a bunch of you feel the same way?? I've already got enough for the next three generations. For the ammunition manufacturers, I hope your not banking on this huge sales increase hanging around and your profits skyrocketing... I'd say the bottom is about to come out of your market.. The american people have already stockpiled everything they are going to need in their lifetime.. Haven't you??


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*The prices are so high because*



stinger3 said:


> You must not read much on this , the "Assault Weapons Ban " has been expanded to include All semi auto rifles, shotguns, and pistols. At least thats what I have taken out of mile of b--sht legal talk. Also , 'been having much luck lately buying your ammo? They are regulating and taxing that so much you won't be able to find or afford it very soon.It's already hard to find your popular pistol ammo . I recently saw some duck loads at Cabelas not much under $40.00 , deer ammo $42.00 a box , surely you don't blame the retailer . Just keep thinking this won't affect you ,and keep sharp with your bow ,soon it's all you will be able to use.



The prices are so high because the demand is so high right now for ammunition. Every store owner I talk to says that it is being bought as fast as he can put it out. Keep buying, it will go higher. Quit buying, it will come down--economics 101 my friend... All the BS rumors that are floating around about the government is going to take your guns has people in a panick. This is the United States of America the land of the free. Everyone needs to back off on the delusional thinking your hurting our sport and causing the psycho's out there to kill people---I suspect you heard about the nut that shot the three police officers in Pittsburg the other day---He was rambling the same BS to his mother before he killed three police officers--Who does this help??? The manufacturers guns and ammo are loving you though I must admit. Here is some of the idiotic things circulating--The government is going to make you turn in your ammunition so you'll have to buy ammo that has a serial number on it-- so they can track you ( scary stuff )-----Try putting a serial # on every BB in a box of shotgun shells---primers have timers in them to expire at a certain date making the shells useless.... Hurry, every fool out there run and buy more primers like you did in the early 2000's. It makes you wonder who starts this stuff..


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

IChim2 said:


> True....nancy doesn't want my shotguns or deer hunting rifle's though.....and i don't have any Ak's or types of guns that are used for other than hunting.Even Obama said....i don't want to change the 2nd amendment.


Seriosly!? He doesnt want to change the second amendment? Why would he!? BUT EVERYONE IN HIS CABINET DOES!!!!!!! Come on man! Try not to be so indiferent your puting to much effort behind it.


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Dean Bower said:


> I'll back anything that protects my right to bear arms but the NRA absolutely drives you crazy begging for money. I couldn't stand the non stop calls and mail.


+1. Flame me, I don't care. This statement can't be more true. It's hard to support an organization that treats me like I owe them money and they are a collection agency.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Dean Bower said:


> I'll back anything that protects my right to bear arms but the NRA absolutely drives you crazy begging for money. I couldn't stand the non stop calls and mail.


LMAO...I joined with the free membership..
the very next email was asking for money...but no different than any other organization.

My fav though is those guys that want to sell you light bulbs through the mail!


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> +1. Flame me, I don't care. This statement can't be more true. It's hard to support an organization that treats me like I owe them money and they are a collection agency.



Flame you? What would be the point? It's YOUR money and you can spend it anyway you want just like I can spend MY money anyway I want. The NRA supports my right to hunt, shoot and own weapons for self-defense. The NRA needs my support to keep the leading Democrats, Brady bunch, HSUS, friends of George Soros and the UN from disarming every citizen in the U.S.. Those efforts take money, time and manpower.

I signed on to the National Do Not Call List - 888-382-1222 and haven't recieve any phone solicitations from anyone ever since. Yay. 

As far as mailings from the NRA, I recieve approx 16-20 pieces per year. 12 of those are the NRA magazine America's 1st Freedom, the rest are notifications of pending legislation that they are involved with ON MY BEHALF or their recommendations of people running for office. Those notices include a request for VOLUNTARY contributions. I have never recieved a mailing that "only" asked for money. 

:cocktail:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I'd join again if*



Silver Pine said:


> Flame you? What would be the point? It's YOUR money and you can spend it anyway you want just like I can spend MY money anyway I want. The NRA supports my right to hunt, shoot and own weapons for self-defense. The NRA needs my support to keep the leading Democrats, Brady bunch, HSUS, friends of George Soros and the UN from disarming every citizen in the U.S.. Those efforts take money, time and manpower.
> 
> I signed on to the National Do Not Call List - 888-382-1222 and haven't recieve any phone solicitations from anyone ever since. Yay.
> 
> ...



I'd join again if I just could pay dues and they not send me $20 worth of mail requesting additional money and no phone calls ever ( sign me up when this happens ).


----------

